# Roamio and Vudu.



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Kids streamed a movie via Vudu on the roamio. The movie had closed captions and we couldn't turn them off. In the settings it gives options for changing the text size, color, font, etc. but nothing for disabling them. 

Is that normal?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

You can remove them from the interface while playing the show. Click on the CC icon.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks. You mean during the actual movie there should be an icon on the screen? I'll have to check again but I didn't see anything.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It's on the bottom, under the scrub bar. The CC symbol is between the FF symbol and the time elapsed.


----------

